# S-Tronic and Drive Select



## ttsroadsternewbie (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi all bit of advice please. I picked up my TTS S-Tronic yesterday and I have looked through the manual and can't find what I'm looking for. Is it possible for the drive select to be changed automatically when going into sport or manual gearing? I have been driving around primarily in normal "D" gearing with Comfort mode as the drive select. If I then drive select to Dynamic it automatically changes gearing to "S" which is great but it's a couple of clicks and not as easy as just going from D to S.

My ideal would be a way so that when I change gearing from D to S it also changes the drive mode from comport to dynamic.

Hope I am making sense.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

If you want S pull the gear leaver towards the hand break, to go back pull it back again and it will return to the previous setting prior to S

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie (Feb 13, 2016)

gogs said:


> If you want S pull the gear leaver towards the hand break, to go back pull it back again and it will return to the previous setting prior to S


Hi Gogs. Thanks but if I am in D with comfort drive select and then pull gear lever towards hand break it then goes into S with comfort. I want it to change to S with Dynamic at the same time if possible.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry I misread your question, I'm not sure that is possible, I'm sure if it is we'll be informed soon 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

It's a bit strange that one and I'm intending to re read the section in the manual to clarify.

You'd think S or dynamic would superceed anything but I don't thinkit does as the other day I was trying out efficiency mode in drive select, then dropped the shifter into S and although it took off it was all rather sedated and lethargic. It's a PITA if you have to select dynamic and then S but haven't really found another way round it. I suppose you could enable the features you want in individual and with that selected drop in and out of S.

It is handy though as Gogs said about moving the shifter again to revert.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Best to set yourself up in an individual setting.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Just make it so the * button on the steering wheel is drive select, then just memorise how many presses it takes, so you just press it like 3 times if youre in comfort and want to go to dynamic (might not be 3 times, I haven't memorised it myself yet). I think this is the fastest way (If you choose dynamic it will enable the sports mode in the gearbox too). Or of course you can use the drive select button instead of * but its easier to get to


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Funny enough I have drive select as the * button 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie (Feb 13, 2016)

Rev said:


> Just make it so the * button on the steering wheel is drive select, then just memorise how many presses it takes, so you just press it like 3 times if youre in comfort and want to go to dynamic (might not be 3 times, I haven't memorised it myself yet). I think this is the fastest way (If you choose dynamic it will enable the sports mode in the gearbox too). Or of course you can use the drive select button instead of * but its easier to get to


Great idea thanks. Just really like "flicking" the gearbox from D to S rather than clicking buttons like drive select. I will however have a look at configuring the * button.


----------



## PhilRTTS (Jan 27, 2016)

Drive Select is my * button too.. :idea:


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

PhilRTTS said:


> Drive Select is my * button too.. :idea:


Me too


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Good idea. Will do that also.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Easy way to configure the * button is to press and hold it for a couple of seconds. You should then see a menu appear with the things you can set it to. I think that Drive Select is the top option in the list.

Whenever I use the * button to select Dynamic, it also sets the gear change to S.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ttsroadsternewbie said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > If you want S pull the gear leaver towards the hand break, to go back pull it back again and it will return to the previous setting prior to S
> ...


not possible, that S changes only engine/gearbox and sound generator.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

In the two years I've had my S3, I pressed the Drive Select button about half a dozen times in the first few days of ownership and then never pressed it again! The jury is out for my new TTS, which I pick up at the weekend  but I am expecting to find much the same, well, mag ride could be the one thing I'll have to decide on once I have had the car for a little while. Hopefully it is better than that fitted to my last two TT's!

So, on my S3, I found Efficiency and Comfort Modes felt God awful to drive; Auto marginally better, but the steering feel was still poor. Dynamic was fine, aside from the gearbox holding gears too long and down shifting too late - OK when you're on a mission, but not suitable for just going from A to B IMHO. I set everything up on Individual and left it that way for two years - everything was set to dynamic, aside from the gearbox. Then when I do want to give it the beans, I just tap the lever back for S mode - or I just use the paddles - so easy to then hold the + paddle for two seconds to put it back in D. Functionality that's all the same for the TTS auto box of course.

Hope that's useful feedback...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

any setting depend form how someone likes to drive and where in a car like the TT there are 5 things to change it's impossible don't press that mad button!! I use it 2/3 times per day!
last, if you set dynamic, when you start the car you have to select it again...so start to get used to use it ahahah


----------

